# Under Eye Circle Trick?



## blazeno.8 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know how many of you watch Leesha's channel on YouTube, but she recently put up a video about covering under eye circles by applying the complementary color theory and applying orange lipstick to the area where the dark circles are before putting on concealer or foundation.

I was wondering if anyone had heard of this trick before or if it would work with darker skintones?  Would we need to use a different color to cancel out our under eye circles or since we all have some amount of blue showing in deep circles, will orange be a universal color?


----------



## ohsosparkly (Feb 29, 2008)

yep! A Laura Mercier makeup artist taught me this trick. First put on your eye cream, then apply a *tiny* amt of orange lipstick and mix in with your concealer (I do this on the back of my hand so I can mix it properly). Then apply with a brush and blend blend blend.  It really works!! by the way, the color I used was Tunisian Moon, but I'm sure MAC has a good orange color....maybe morange?


----------



## nunu (Feb 29, 2008)

I watched that video..and i was thinking what should i use and i really want to try it out...it's a bit weird puttling lipstick underneath your eyes!


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, I've never heard of this but I'll have to try it one day... One trick I figured out a couple years ago was to always use a pink based concealer instead of a golden one under my dark circles to avoid the ashy, highlighted look. But if using orange lipstick will work with any concealer including the golden ones I might just start doing this instead.


----------



## btravisgriffin (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah it's a very cool color correction trick. Makeup Guru *EVE PEARL* also recommends that WOC use the more universal *Salmon* color correction trick. My skin tone is quite dark and w/out the *Salmon* concealer base; by the end of the day, I could be lookin' like a homeless raccoon in the woods.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 1, 2008)

^ Could someone elaborate on salmon trick a little more?

I guess that I'm wondering how this works with color theory because I noticed Leesha whip out a painter's color wheel which I generally wouldn't have thought of using with makeup color correction because the way that skin absorbs and reflects light is different than the way that a primed piece of paper reflects and absorbs light.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 1, 2008)

hmm... how about yellow corrector? I saw a mineral make-up that recommends that for dark circles. but if orange works better I should probably not buy the yellow then <_<


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_hmm... how about yellow corrector? I saw a mineral make-up that recommends that for dark circles. but if orange works better I should probably not buy the yellow then <_<_

 
On dark circles, yellow can pull a bit ashy.  Generally pinks/mangos work better, in my experience.  i.e.  A lot of times those who wear NCs can't necessarily pull off NC concealer under the eyes if they have pretty dark circles.  An NW concealer for under the eyes is better in that instance.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 1, 2008)

^ thanks! I guess I'll skip on that yellow corrector that I wanted to buy then. I have a orange base concealer that's working just fine. I just wanted to try something new.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_  A lot of times those who wear NCs can't necessarily pull off NC concealer under the eyes if they have pretty dark circles.  An NW concealer for under the eyes is better in that instance._

 
I totally agree.  My foundation is NC50, but my under eye concealer is NW40.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeap its the oldest trick in the book! However, there are a lot of concealers out there they are orange based and are specifically used to cover dark circles. Some of them come in duos where there is a beige concealer and and orange one. I have one thats by Vasanti Cosmetics and its a duo. It works perfectly for me as I am WOC-NC35/37.
I don't think an orange lipstick would give enough coverage as a concealer would IMO.


----------



## metalkitty (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_On dark circles, yellow can pull a bit ashy.  Generally pinks/mangos work better, in my experience.  i.e.  A lot of times those who wear NCs can't necessarily pull off NC concealer under the eyes if they have pretty dark circles.  An NW concealer for under the eyes is better in that instance._

 
I agree with you 100%, I pretty much said the same thing in this thread but I guess it got overlooked. Oh wells.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Mar 3, 2008)

I went to MAC and was discussing this with an MA and she siad she tried it and it was too heavy for her...so I didn't buy Morange to try it out...I'm NW30 and I have really dark circles (ever since I started working). Has anyone tried this with the same or similar shade/skintone? And I've also noticed that MAC concealer doesn't work for me either, it's too dry and looks grey on me.
Actually, I'm loving Loreal's new concealer these days, it really works well...


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeap its the oldest trick in the book! However, there are a lot of concealers out there they are orange based and are specifically used to cover dark circles. Some of them come in duos where there is a beige concealer and and orange one. I have one thats by Vasanti Cosmetics and its a duo. It works perfectly for me as I am WOC-NC35/37.
I don't think an orange lipstick would give enough coverage as a concealer would IMO._

 
If it's a duo how would you put it on?  Do you mix the two on your hand before applying?


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_ A lot of times those who wear NCs can't necessarily pull off NC concealer under the eyes if they have pretty dark circles. An NW concealer for under the eyes is better in that instance._

 
I agree however I use two concealers ... NW35 first and then NC42 over it as I find the undereye area to still be a bit dark with just the NW35 and the NC42 then blends seamlessly into my foundation.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 3, 2008)

I reeeaaallly want to try this. I'm NC30-35 and I use NW25 concealers.
The concealers normally just make my dark circles look gray, so I'm excited to hear about this trick.


----------



## makeba (Mar 3, 2008)

i am dying to see some pics or a tut on this for real. at least seeing a photo of the products would at least help me!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG Make Up Forever has a palette for this, let me tell you it is AMAZING! A MA put the orange first and then mixed the two lighter shades of brown as a concelor, and I seriously looked like I had no dark circles. Here is a link of th product from Sephora:

Sephora: Make Up For Ever 5 Camouflage Cream Palette - No. 4: Concealer=

It is a must, I swear!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_If it's a duo how would you put it on?  Do you mix the two on your hand before applying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could if you want, or as a MUA for Vasanti had told me to apply the orange concealer first and then the beige one over it and blend. It really works and thats the way I have been using it since.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You could if you want, or as a MUA for Vasanti had told me to apply the orange concealer first and then the beige one over it and blend. It really works and thats the way I have been using it since._

 
Oooh, I am going to go to Ulta and get some!!  (I was interested in Vasanti for a long time, from when they first came out, but they weren't in my area and I was scared of the products not being right for me...)

Have any of ya'll tried Prescriptives Custom Color Blend concealer?  They make it specially for you, but I have yet to try it myself.  Hear great things about it though...


----------



## swedyn08 (Mar 17, 2008)

The reason orange lipstick works so well is because the peach shades work to balance out the blues and purples in the skin. It's definitely a trick I have seen many makeup artists use, and a few newbies mess up pretty bad. 

A great alternative would be the Smashbox foundation primer. If you get the peach toned one, I like to work it in under the eyes until you get that smooth matte feeling. Go ahead and cake the primer on a little bit under the eyes too. Then just apply your concealer and/or foundation on top of that and blend out.

What I do for my eyes is Benefit's Ooh La La Lift and Bo-Oing Concealer. Take some of the Lift and dab a drop in the corners of the eyes then blend it all together with the concealer. This magical combo will take the lift and help to brighten, tighten, and lighten the circles around the eye while the concealer gives you that instant coverage.


----------



## breechan (Mar 18, 2008)

I saw Leesha's video a while back and have been using the orange lipstick ever since.

First I moisturize my whole face. Next, I put a dab of a matte orange lipstick under each eye. I then blend it into the moisturizer. I put MAC peach liquid concealer on top and blend that in. Next, I apply my mineralize satin finish foundation to the whole face, blend that into the under-eye area and lastly set with a loose powder. 

I go from bruised-looking to flawless! LOVE IT!

Kisses to Leesha!


----------



## shoppingisme (Apr 20, 2008)

would someone please post a link to the video?


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 21, 2008)

yes this is a trick similar to using red lipstick to cover a tattoo!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Apr 23, 2008)

I was watching Enkore's tut on youtube one day and he used orange eyeshadow too.  I didn't think it would work for me but I will def try.  He used the orange and then a concealer over to blend.  I'll have to watch again to get specific shades...


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd love to see a before and after picture of this technique x


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Star Violet** 

 
_I went to MAC and was discussing this with an MA and she siad she tried it and it was too heavy for her...so I didn't buy Morange to try it out...I'm NW30 and I have really dark circles (ever since I started working). Has anyone tried this with the same or similar shade/skintone? And I've also noticed that MAC concealer doesn't work for me either, it's too dry and looks grey on me.
Actually, I'm loving Loreal's new concealer these days, it really works well..._

 

i have really dark circles and im NC30/25 i have found benefit erase paste really great it very peachy,orangey toned x


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was told using red lipstick or lipliner works... never tried it yet though.

I have a Graftobian corrector pallete (Graftobian Theatrical Makeup) and the shade of the left is for undereyes/blue correction.  It is salmon-like now that I think of it LOL.  It does work, but my skin is oily and the formula just doens't hold up on me all day. So I end up blending my normal concealor over it as well.


----------



## KaloOoma (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## KaloOoma (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG i just tried this trick after i saw xsparkage's Vid on youtube!!
Vid link:YouTube - Say Goodbye to Undereye Circles!


and guess what?



IT WORKED LIKE MAGICE!
i cant believe it!!!!

i have a horrible dark almost BLACK circles! and it went PUFF!
i used Morange lipstick ... and it turns my balck circles to scary orange lool

but when i applied my NW25 mac select cover-up conealer
it matched my whole face even without foundation on! looked so natural! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dont forget to sattled it up with loose powder 
coz mac select cover-up after while crease in fine lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but i just bought Estee Lauder Double Wear consealer they
said it stays on like forever and it wont crease at all .. it have lil bit drying feeling on the skin maybe thats why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so putting the eye cream b4 it would be great
and amazing with this TRICK!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

I went to a bobbi brown counter determined to try and buy their corrector which is so much raved about and is salmon colored. The lady at the counter nicely told me that yellow was much better for my skintone(pale and cool) and I really think she was right, it looked much more natural. The salmon one actually looked more orange.So I got the cream concealer in sand instead.

ETA: And oops, I just realized this is the deep skintone section. Well, anyways.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *btravisgriffin* 

 
_Yeah it's a very cool color correction trick. Makeup Guru *EVE PEARL* also recommends that WOC use the more universal *Salmon* color correction trick. My skin tone is quite dark and w/out the *Salmon* concealer base; by the end of the day, I could be lookin' like a homeless raccoon in the woods._

 
I've heard that her salmon concealer is a stand out item. I've heard raves about it from all sorts of skintones.


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm an NC40(I have a mix of golden and pink undertones) and use a peachy flesh toned concealer under my regular tan concealer, it works perfect!


----------

